# Help With Rocky Mountain Lakes in Rome, Ga



## Baseballfan2010 (Mar 13, 2010)

Does anyone have any information or tips about the Rocky Mountain Lakes in Rome, Ga. If so, please send me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## JDAWG (Mar 14, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## jsimages (Mar 14, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Warthog (Mar 14, 2010)

If y'all get a chance, I'll take that info on Rocky Mountain, too.

Thanks.


----------



## BrianB72 (Mar 15, 2010)

Crankbaits and jerkbaits on road beds and rock piles and there are a lot of rock piles you just have to look for them. Spinnerbaits are good also


----------



## JohnK (Mar 15, 2010)

How is the cat fishing there? One lake  better than the other?


----------



## gamike (Mar 15, 2010)

what lake are u looking for help on...  i have maps of the lakes before they were flooded and know where all the ditches and the roadbeds and the rock piles in the middle of all the roads are at..   even have some contours and other little things..


----------



## BassCatMike (Mar 15, 2010)

gamike said:


> what lake are u looking for help on...  i have maps of the lakes before they were flooded and know where all the ditches and the roadbeds and the rock piles in the middle of all the roads are at..   even have some contours and other little things..



Man would i love to see those maps, i have looked for topo maps of the lakes but could not find any. I have found some rock piles and road beds  just by trolling around and an looking. The rock pile that this fish came off of  just about took my trolling motor off the boat.


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Mar 15, 2010)

gamike said:


> what lake are u looking for help on...  i have maps of the lakes before they were flooded and know where all the ditches and the roadbeds and the rock piles in the middle of all the roads are at..   even have some contours and other little things..



I have never fished these lakes so I'm really not sure which ones I will be fishing. I believe I will be fishing east and west antioch and aren't these two lakes adjoined in some way? Where did you get those maps? If you dont mind send me a pm.


----------



## whiskers (Mar 15, 2010)

Don't forget the smaller lake is only open 1st - 10th of each month.
Also has slot limit on largemouth bass.


----------



## gamike (Mar 15, 2010)

hey skeeter u are close to the beach at that rock pile arent u..i think right pass a fishing jetty...   fisher of men my father n law had a friend that was over the rocky mtn project..  a buddy of mine has the heath lake one right now but i have the other 2 in my boat ... i will take them to work and get some copies made...


----------



## gator808 (Mar 16, 2010)

gamike....if you wouldnt mind I would like to see that also. I live in Rome and want to fish out there just havent had th chance yet.


----------



## countryboy2276 (Mar 19, 2010)

i would love to see those maps also and would like to have any info your willing to share thanks


----------



## gamike (May 26, 2010)

*rocky mtn. maps*

fellas its been a while since we talked about these maps,, ive had alot of things happen and go on since we talked last...  i am trying to scan them but they are bigger than my scanner will do so i am trying to print both of them out and piece them and make them 1 piece..  i will try to put one up on here today if i get a chance...  sorry for being so late             michael


----------



## gamike (May 26, 2010)

here is heath lake which used to be called anglers haven this is missing alittle bit cause this is just one scan..


----------



## jsimages (May 26, 2010)

thanks for the map pic gamike. that helps alot.


----------



## gamike (May 26, 2010)

the scanner cut the top 2 corners of the lake off.. but as u can tell it shows the creek channels,road beds, the big black spots are big piles of rock..


----------



## Rippa Lip (May 27, 2010)

Hey all,

This is a good map. I worked for Morrison-Knudsen and was one of the Surveyors responsible for mapping and laying out roads and structures on this project and remember the place well. The map is accurate and very useful.

I have yet to revisit the place since it was finished...I lived out of state for ten years working on other projects across the country.

I've been meaning to get back up there with my 14' Alumacraft Jon boat to test my memory of the road beds and other interesting submerged features. 

Now that I'm unemployed due to lack of work I'll have some time to go. Anyone interested in a Friday fishing trip? 
PM me if interested. 

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## MTMiller (May 27, 2010)

Thank you for the map gamike!


----------

